# Horseback riding



## winnievanzyl1234 (Jan 8, 2018)

Good day
I am planning on moving to Abu Dhabi soon. Does anyone know if there is any places to go horseback riding. I am a keen rider and compete. Regards
Winnie:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

There's quite a few. A quick google search will surely help you. Some are downtown, and there's larger racing clubs outside the city. Lot of endurance races etc.

Asayl club, Baniyas club, Wathba...those are outside the city but can't give you details...I don't ride but I watch my friends race. 

It'll depend on what you're looking for in a club and area you'll be living in.


----------

